# sabnzbdplus on FreeBSD 8.2



## indotoonster (May 29, 2011)

Hello all, first time poster here. I apologize if this is not in the correct forum, but I couldn't find a more appropriate one.

Last year I set up a home file server using FreeBSD 8.1 and installed the news/sabnzbdplus port without any problems.

This week I reinstalled the server from scratch using FreeBSD 8.2, and am having problems with the current news/sabnzbdplus (at version sabnzbdplus-0.5.6_2).

The problem is this: when I launch it either as a daemon (using sabnzbd_enable="YES" in rc.conf) or at startup using an @reboot entry in crontab, it fails to recognize the existence of some required binaries, e.g. par2cmdline, unrar, and unzip -- even though they clearly exist:


```
2011-05-28 23:57:04,798::ERROR::[SABnzbd] par2 binary... NOT found!
2011-05-28 23:57:04,798::WARNING::[SABnzbd] unrar binary... NOT found
2011-05-28 23:57:04,799::WARNING::[SABnzbd] unzip binary... NOT found!
```

However, if I then shutdown the server and run it again, it works fine:


```
2011-05-28 23:58:04,149::INFO::[SABnzbd] par2 binary... found (/usr/local/bin/par2)
2011-05-28 23:58:04,150::INFO::[SABnzbd] unrar binary... found (/usr/local/bin/unrar)
2011-05-28 23:58:04,150::INFO::[SABnzbd] unzip binary... found (/usr/local/bin/unzip)
```

Any ideas on what is happening here?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## swills@ (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably this is caused by the fact that the PATH isn't set the same when things are run from cron as it is when you run it manually. That said, there are some things wrong with this port. I'll try to take a look at it soon.


----------



## bugboy (Jun 18, 2011)

I am wondering why the ports directory lists sabnzbdplus v0.6.4 and I can only get v0.5.6 when I run *portupgrade*?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2011)

You must update the ports tree itself to get the latest port versions. See portsnap(8) and http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-portsnap.html.


----------



## bugboy (Jul 30, 2011)

It's definitive a PATH issue, when I edit /etc/rc and I add the directories /usr/local/sbin and /usr/local/bin to the PATH, then everything works just fine. Editing this file is discouraged, so it's not a very good solution.


----------



## st3rk (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have the same issue. Did anybody find a way to solve this problem without editing /etc/rc?


----------



## st3rk (Aug 20, 2011)

If somebody have the same problem, use the last sources from sabnzbd website, it works. The port doesn't.


----------



## auRoscoe (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought I better register and add my 2c in case the above came up in search results.

It's likely st3rk you were using the original port that came with FreeBSD 8.2. If updating the ports you should have received 0.6.x which would have included all the relevant tools.

Having said that there are a few quirks with the 0.6.x ports which I should really take the time to run up in a VM and advise the port maintainer. I'm seeing a few minor issues;

1. Email templates aren't included
2. I'm getting an invalid session ID in the RSS feeds which means I have to enable RSS feeds via the sabnzbd.ini. I can't tell if this is a code issue or actually something wrong with my API key

Happy to help with any sabnzbd or Sickbeard issues on FreeBSD if needed.


----------



## st3rk (Aug 21, 2011)

auRoscoe said:
			
		

> It's likely st3rk you were using the original port that came with FreeBSD 8.2. If updating the ports you should have received 0.6.x which would have included all the relevant tools.



My port tree is up to date. That problem happened with sabnzbd 0.6.6.


----------



## st3rk (Aug 21, 2011)

Juste to say I use a 8.2 custom version from OVH (on a dedicated server). It's maybe the reason of that problem, if the port works elsewhere but not on my server?
(all the other ports I tested worked)


----------



## auRoscoe (Aug 22, 2011)

Could be some difference between the OS but there are a few issues with the port too which is probably the cause if using the direct version from the Sab web site.


----------



## digrouz (Dec 9, 2011)

still the same issue...

adding
	
	



```
PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
```
 in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/sabnzbd fix the problem also. Maybe a good idea to do it in the port..


----------

